# Need Trailer Hitch Installed



## choppedliver

My dad needs a tow hitch installed on his 2007 Chevy Colorado. Need a recommendation for someone who does good work at a reasonable price

Thanks!


----------



## shakeyjr

Milton or Pensacola? If Pensacola, A-1 Accessories or Rocky's Trailers. If Milton, try Brandon's Truck Accessories. I have personally dealt with A-1 and with Brandon and have had prompt professional service from both!!


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *choppedliver (4/23/2009)*My dad needs a tow hitch installed on his 2007 Chevy Colorado. Need a recommendation for someone who does good work at a reasonable price
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I've always gotten mine done at U-haul.


----------



## choppedliver

> *shakeyjr (4/23/2009)*Milton or Pensacola? If Pensacola, A-1 Accessories or Rocky's Trailers. If Milton, try Brandon's Truck Accessories. I have personally dealt with A-1 and with Brandon and have had prompt professional service from both!!


Well he is in Pensacola but milton or pensacola is fine.


----------



## Bullshark

I've always gotten mine done at U-haul. +1


----------



## choppedliver

> *Bullshark (4/23/2009)*I've always gotten mine done at U-haul. +1


Cool, have an idea what they charged you when you had yours done?


----------



## Bullshark

Arround $100 if I remember correctly. I could be wrong. I also had 1 of my trucks done at a welding/fabrication place in South Floridafor cheap.


----------



## stonedv8

Have you bought the hitch already? If so read the instructions, it may be alot easier than you think.



The reason I say this is I bought a Nissan Xterra and wanted to install a tow hitch, called around and was quoted anywhere from $120 - $200 just for the installation. Bought the hardware from Uhaul and got home and read the instructions, took me all of 15 minutes to install the whole thing. Needed exactly 2 tools to complete the job. Easy as pie and these other shops wanted half my paycheck.


----------

